# Striata Botia, Golden Dojo and Dojo Loach



## Roedie (May 8, 2011)

I spotted these 3 species in a semi local pet shop and almost just bought em on impulse. they are just so incredible looking. But I stopped myself and thought maybe I should ask if anybody here has experience with these particular fish. I have an assortment of 10 fish (I'll list them shortly) in a 30g tank and if I get any of em, I'd really appreciate any help deciding.

Here's what I have with me at the moment;
2 quite docile Marble angelfish, not sure of age since there pretty well sized, 3-4" tall/long.
2 Young Albino Plecos
2 Golden Gouramis, very docile as well. Tend to hang out with my Danios
3 Giant Danios
1 Red Tail Shark- made himself at home on the 2nd floor of my "tower" Sticks to himself.

I haven't done much research as of yet, but I'll post some shots I found of em, in the next post.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I love my Dojo Loaches, bottum dwellers and like to have a tunnel or something to hide in. Even more important to have a structure if your gravel is very corse or big. Just make sure the hiding spot is only large enough for them to get in so no one else will take thier spot. better in pairs or more so they are lively and active in the tank. Using algea waffers or other sinking foods.


----------



## Roedie (May 8, 2011)

Striata Botia (Zebra Loach)









Golden Dojo (Gold Loach)











....and I was stupid with the 3rd species....I wrote the wrong name down and can't remember the right one..... so the last 2 I listed were the same one


----------



## Roedie (May 8, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> I love my Dojo Loaches, bottum dwellers and like to have a tunnel or something to hide in. Even more important to have a structure if your gravel is very corse or big. Just make sure the hiding spot is only large enough for them to get in so no one else will take thier spot. better in pairs or more so they are lively and active in the tank. Using algea waffers or other sinking foods.


Yeah, I have a 3 story, cave/tower/tunnel thing I built. Plus I'll probably add another small hideaway later on.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a shot of my dojo loach hiding in the gravel.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here it's hard to see but the mound of gravel in the middle front of the tank is where i burried the clear plastic tube for a tunnel.


----------



## Roedie (May 8, 2011)

Ah yeah, then I think my cave tower thing should suffice.

Oh that is just so awesome. Poking it's little head outta the ground like an underwater gopher.

I'm lovin these little buggers more and more as I read on.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

They are great I really like mine I had three but one I think got stuck in thispirate decoration and died.  now I have 2 and they are so neat to watch swim around the tank, a nice contrast to the other normal looking fish in the tank.


----------



## Roedie (May 8, 2011)

Yeah with burrowers, I guess ya gotta be careful where they're digging.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, they like to hide and I hadn't realized the decoration was hollow all over. Never noticed a spike in any tests, or found a body so who knows exactly.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would leave out the striata loach as they get to 4 inches and need to be in a group of at least 5 and your tank isn't big enough.


----------



## chc36 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yea I love my gold dojo, I have a piece of drift wood that has hollow tunnel that runs along the bottom on the substrate that he loves to hide in. He's a 10 gallon with a few livebearers and a glass catfish (know they're supposed to be kept in groups but mine seems to be pretty solitary). I also have 2 fire bellied newts in the tank (again, not supposed to be with fish, but they're happy so I don't see the need to change anything). The newts seem to be friends with the gold dojo and are always together usually hanging in a reptile vine that I have suctioned to the side of the tank.


----------



## Roedie (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I think I'll have to pass on the Zebra loaches for a while. Everything I'm readin really suggest buyin more then 1-2 of em and yeah I really don't think my tank can handle a school of em.

Though I'm liking all I'm hearin about the golden loach so far. Once I get my tank better equipped for a burrower type like then I think he's the fish for me.


I don't have any hollow decortaions Mec, but I really would love a pirate ship of some sort.....or maybe a big ole skulll like the one you have, tha'ts really awesome.

I thought about newts but I was always told to keep em outta fish tanks....but if it's possible to have those in the tank as well I've gotta whole lot to consider now!


----------

